# What have you removed?



## dustin.mccutchen (Jul 30, 2011)

What Verizon crap ware or Moto apps have you frozen or removed? I have a short list didn't want to get to carried away without a recovery. 
amazon kindle
apps 3.05.80
color
google books
google movies
mc3
my verizon
nfl mobile
quick office
real racing
slacker
vcast tones
vehicle mode
voicemail 2.0
vz navigator

so what is ya'lls list also with these frozen/uninstalled the update to .72 went through this morning


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

None of them bother me.


----------



## dustin.mccutchen (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the response I think?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


----------



## dustin.mccutchen (Jul 30, 2011)

Well now the list is a bit longer
Backup Assistant plus
Backup assistant+ contacts
Backup assistant + media
Circles
Emergency Alerts
Guided Tours
Help
Home screen tips
Mobile Hotspot
QuickView
Smart Actions
Smart actions FW
Smart actions mot fw
Verizon login
Verizon Remote Diagnostics
Verizon video
This is in addition to what was previously listed


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

When you remove Backup Assistant plus, does it also remove its entry from the settings menu? Also, have any of you had problems with running the 0.7.2 OTA update?
Anyway, i have removed the following: (correction: i disabled what i could and everything else i froze using titanium backup)
amazon kindle
apps 3.05.80
color
circles widget
emergency alerts
mc3
nfl mobile
real racing
slacker
sync service
swype
vcast tones
verizon video
voicemail 2.0
vz navigator


----------



## dustin.mccutchen (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah it's still in the settings menu and no I have had no issues after the update what so ever

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


----------



## bogeydog (Mar 1, 2012)

I can say for sure that freezing of Verizon applications as well as other bloatware had even speed up the phone. It is much quicker and smoother now.


----------



## liquidsteel30 (Jun 15, 2011)

Leaving off version numbers at the end of each entry, frozen in TiBU:

Amazon Kindle
Apps
Backup Assistant Plus
Color
Emergency Alerts
Google Play Books
Google Play Movies & TV
Google+
Guided Tours
Help
Lamina
MC3
Mobile Hotspot
Moto Chinese Input
Moto English
Moto Smart Handwriting
Moto Stroke
Moto ??? (chinese? symbol)
My Verizon Mobile
NFL Mobile
Quickoffice
Real Racing 2
Setup Wizard
Setup Wizard (yes, two of them... the red check mark icons)
Slacker Radio
Smart Actions
Smart Actions FW
Smart Actions Mot FW
Swype
Sync Service
V VAST Tones
Verizon Login
Verizon Video
Voicemail
VZ Navigator

Did all those in one go -- haven't gone through again to see if I missed anything.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

If using an alternate browser can the moto browser be frozen?


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

I froze Backup Assistant and noticed my phone will not enter deep sleep.
Anyone else?
I defrosted it and it sleeps.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## llawen (Jan 17, 2012)

I froze Google+ and it caused problems with play store. Narrowed it down one by one to solve the problem. Defrosted it and all is well. Anyone else have this problem on 9.1.39 leak?

razr max hd tweaked out to the bone


----------



## PantherHeel93 (Mar 19, 2013)

Big list incoming. These have all been frozen with no averse affects. They can even be uninstalled if you don't care about updates and/or have a backup. If you aren't sure about an app or if you don't trust me, research first. I'm 100% positive that these can safely be removed, but if you remove something that then takes away an app you use, don't blame me. I will provide description for some but not all.

It should go without saying, but I'm going to say it anyway:

If you are not sure if it's okay to freeze due to numbers or any other issue, do not freeze it in your first batch. If this is the case, freeze it separately so you can know exactly what causes the issue if something goes wrong. Secondly,

Do not uninstall a single thing until you know your phone functions with it frozen. That is all.

Now, the list:

AcousticWarning __ Removes "music too loud" warning.
Android keyboard (AOSP) __ REMOVES STOCK KEYBOARD. Make sure to have another keyboard installed first if you remove this.
Android Live Wallpapers __ This removes choices, but you can still use live wallpapers.
Backup Asistant Plus __ Removes Verizon backup; does not affect Google syncing (contacts and email and whatnot).
Backup Assistant+ Contacts Client __ Removes Verizon backup; does not affect Google syncing (contacts and email and whatnot).
Backup Assistant+ Media __ Removes Verizon backup; does not affect Google syncing (contacts and email and whatnot).
Bubbles __ This is a Live Wallpaper.
Calculator __ Removes Calculator app; I use a TI-89 Emulator.
Chrome __ Removes Chrome app from system; I use Dolphin Beta, Opera Beta, or Chrome Beta installed from Play Store.
Circles __Removes Circles Widget which can't be used anywhere but on stock launcher.
com.android.providers.partnerbookmarks
com.motorola.android.motovzwlocationservice
com.motorola.huxvmm.backup
com.motorola.huxvmm.setting
com.motorola.vmm.filemanager __ Removes Files app; I use ASTRO and Root Explorer.
com.motorola.phone.extensions
com.motorola.vzw.settings.extensions
Demo mode
Desk Dock
DlnaSystemService __ Removes DLNA functionality.
Downloads __ This app is only a shortcut and UI to the section of your SD card. It is pointless to have if you have a file manager.
Emergency Alerts __ Removes Emergency Alerts.
Files __Again, removes Files app; I use ASTRO and Root Explorer.
Global Unplug
Google Play Books __ Obviously removes Books app.
Google Play Magazines __ Removes Magazines app.
Google Play Movies & TV __ Removes Movies & TV app.
Google Play Music __ Removes Play Music; I use PowerAMP.
Help __ Removes Help app.
Home screen tips __ Removes Home screen tips widget.
Homescreen __ DO NOT REMOVE UNLESS YOU HAVE A BACKUP LAUNCHER. I use TSF Shell.
How-to Videos
Ils
IMDb __ Removes IMDb app.
Magic Smoke Wallpapers __ Removes choices, not functionality.
Mobile Hotspot __ Removes Verizon Mobile Hotspot app; I use Barnacle Wifi Tether.
Modem Fastdormancy Monitor Service
ModemStatsService
MotoChineseInput __ Removes Chinese Input.
Moto Smart Handwriting
MotoCare
MotoCareInt
Motorola Dock Helper Service
Motorola Dock Service
Movie Studio __ Removes Movie Studio app.
Music Visualization Wallpapers __ Removes certain Live Wallpapers.
Netflix __ Removes Netflix app.
NFL Mobile __ Removes NFL Mobile app.
Phase Beam
Quickoffice __ Removes Quickoffice app; I use OfficeSuite Pro.
Rescue Security
Setup Wizard
Setup Wizard __ I have no idea why there are two.
SmartActions __ Removes SmartActions app.
Smartactions Android Framework __ Removes SmartActions app.
Smartactions Android Proprietary Framework __ Removes SmartActions app.
Sound Recorder __ Removes Sound Recorder app.
Sync Service
Talk __ Removes Talk app.
Updater
Vehicle Mode __ Removes Vehicle Mode app.
Verizon Login __ Removing can cause problems enabling Avast Anti-Theft, but it can be unfrozen and refrozen if you use that.
Verizon Remote Diagnostics __ Removing can cause problems enabling Avast Anti-Theft, but it can be unfrozen and refrozen if you use that.
Voice Commands __ Just removes the app -- Voice recognition still works.
Voicemail __ Removes Voicemail app; I use Google Voice.
VZ Navigator __ Removes VZ Navigator app, which has been irrelevant since the original Motorola RAZR.
VZWAPNService
VzwSecureSettingsApp
Weather

PS: About the Live Wallpapers, as long as you don't freeze Live Wallpaper Picker, you can still use them, just not the ones that are preloaded on the phone.

Edited for more descriptions and clarity.


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

llawen said:


> I froze Google+ and it caused problems with play store. Narrowed it down one by one to solve the problem. Defrosted it and all is well. Anyone else have this problem on 9.1.39 leak?
> 
> razr max hd tweaked out to the bone


I remove Google + from all ROMs I run and never had a problem. Most of the gapps should be optional.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## islanddawg671 (Dec 25, 2011)

Any update list for jb 4.1.2 thanks

Sent from my Xoom


----------

